
Smartly discover your perfect match. No mindless swiping. – Cinder - CinderAmour
Hi HN,<p>We are Cinder, a brand-new online service helping people find their perfect match smartly.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cinder-ella.herokuapp.com<p>Cinder believes everyone deserves a serious relationship. Therefore, people receive one perfect match every midnight to establish a trustworthy and focused relationship without mindless swiping.<p>Also, Cinder doesn&#x27;t use bots to attract you to pay for service. Everyone you met on Cinder is a person in the reality.<p>Finally, Cinder helps you match effectively for active people, instead of zombie users.<p>We hope you can find your perfect match via Cinder.<p>--
Best Regards,
Cinder
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cinder-ella.herokuapp.com
======
qnsi
Pretty crowded space. What are your plans with getting initial users?

Also, you can post with title starting with Show HN: to better showcase

